# Say "whatever the F you want" thread.



## bczoom

I just took a look and it appears we've hit 50 Platinum members. 

Congrats to all, including our gold, silver and other members who are climbing the scale.

It took me over 9000 posts to reach that level.  Y'all are passing me with just a couple thousand posts. _ I guess that says a lot about me..._   It comforts me and lets me sleep at night knowing that the rep system wasn't turned on until I had a few years of posts under my belt.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

*Re: 50 Platinum members!*

congrats all folks!!! now get a life


----------



## Cowboy

*Re: 50 Platinum members!*

Dumb question , Whats a platinum member ?


----------



## joec

*Re: 50 Platinum members!*

Platinum member?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

*Re: 50 Platinum members!*

I believe its all about reps levels, Cowboy. least it looks that way to me 

edit: well maybe not. i am a 'bronze' member under my name, but im platinum in my reps


----------



## Jim_S RIP

*Re: 50 Platinum members!*



Cowboy said:


> Dumb question , Whats a platinum member ?





joec said:


> Platinum member?





Rusty Shackleford said:


> I believe its all about reps levels, Cowboy. least it looks that way to me
> 
> edit: well maybe not. i am a 'bronze' member under my name, but im platinum in my reps



All of you are platinum members.

It is the rep level you've attained.  Hover your cursor in the green boxes on anyones post.  You will see the rep level.  Platinum is highest, gold is next.

Jim


----------



## Jim_S RIP

*Re: 50 Platinum members!*



Rusty Shackleford said:


> edit: well maybe not. i am a 'bronze' member under my name, but im platinum in my reps



The bronze level under you name refers to the number of posts you've made.

Jim


----------



## joec

*Re: 50 Platinum members!*

If you mean rep points I'm over a 11K and a bronze also. I guess they razed the standards now.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

*Re: 50 Platinum members!*

ah ok so i was right for once
thanks Jim!


----------



## joec

*Re: 50 Platinum members!*

Ah now I see, if you move your mouse over the green things it will tell you your level.


----------



## Doc

*Re: 50 Platinum members!*

Posting so I can see my level .....
Dang, I'm a platinum too.    Surprised myself.


----------



## bczoom

*Re: 50 Platinum members!*

Doc, you don't have to post to see your level.

Go to the member list.

Click on the reputation column.  It then sorts highest to lowest.

Everyone on the first page (50 members per page) is Platinum.  PG is the highest platinum _and nobody has a chance of catching her_ and it ranks going down from that.

Somehow, Gatordude even made the list


----------



## Doc

*Re: 50 Platinum members!*

Thanks BC, I knew that but wanted to do it with a post.  

Congrats to all who have achieved platinum level.  
Now I need to revamp the levels to give us another goal.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

*Re: 50 Platinum members!*



Doc said:


> Now I need to revamp the levels to give us another goal.


 
RUST 

or you could have the highest honor just be called Ford


----------



## bczoom

*Re: 50 Platinum members!*

Yea, you just want to boost your post count.

If you're even thinking about revamping, have you considered the "Thanks & Thanked" options?  How about the Awards showcase?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

*Re: 50 Platinum members!*



bczoom said:


> Yea, you just want to boost your post count.
> 
> If you're even thinking about revamping, have you considered the _*"Thanks & Thanked"*_ options? How about the Awards showcase?


 
ive seen this on other forums and i love the idea. i had totally forgotten about it till you just said somethin, zoomy.


----------



## bczoom

*Re: 50 Platinum members!*



Rusty Shackleford said:


> RUST
> 
> or you could have the highest honor just be called Ford



RUST = *R U ST*upid? 

FORD = *F*ond *O*f *R*usty's *D*ung posts?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

*Re: 50 Platinum members!*

you think you are clever, dont you?


----------



## Doc

*Re: 50 Platinum members!*



bczoom said:


> Yea, you just want to boost your post count.
> 
> If you're even thinking about revamping, have you considered the "Thanks & Thanked" options?  How about the Awards showcase?





Rusty Shackleford said:


> ive seen this on other forums and i love the idea. i had totally forgotten about it till you just said somethin, zoomy.



I also have seen it.  It's an addon hack to VB.  It's doable for sure.   I'll look further into it.


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: 50 Platinum members!*



bczoom said:


> PG is the highest platinum _and nobody has a chance of catching her_ and it ranks going down from that.


  LOL!

Oh, I think someone could if they tried hard enough.
I'm just glad you all seem to like me around here.


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: 50 Platinum members!*



Doc said:


> I also have seen it.  It's an addon hack to VB.  It's doable for sure.   I'll look further into it.


What's the thanks and thanked thing? I have never seen that on other forums.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

*Re: 50 Platinum members!*

PG its like a thing where if you give good advice, instead of reps, you get thanked for it


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: 50 Platinum members!*



Rusty Shackleford said:


> PG its like a thing where if you give good advice, instead of reps, you get thanked for it


Ahhhhh I see! Well in that case, I won't lose my spot


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

*Re: 50 Platinum members!*


----------



## muleman RIP

*Re: 50 Platinum members!*

Do they have a "no thanks" option for Rusty's posts?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

*Re: 50 Platinum members!*


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: 50 Platinum members!*

It could be worse.. you could be known as_ Holier Than Fucking Thou_..
But umm.. I don't go there anymore..


----------



## mbsieg

*Re: 50 Platinum members!*



pirate_girl said:


> It could be worse.. you could be known as_ Holier Than Fucking Thou_..
> But umm.. I don't go there anymore..


wow you talkin about me again????


----------



## muleman RIP

*Re: 50 Platinum members!*



pirate_girl said:


> It could be worse.. you could be known as_ Holier Than Fucking Thou_..
> But umm.. I don't go there anymore..


But he is known as that and other things!


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: 50 Platinum members!*



mbsieg said:


> wow you talkin about me again????


----------



## mbsieg

*Re: 50 Platinum members!*



pirate_girl said:


>


Yep lotsa pain killers tonight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: 50 Platinum members!*



mbsieg said:


> Yep lotsa pain killers tonight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I'd erase the hammer smilies if I knew that.. however.. I think you deserved them anyway..


----------



## mbsieg

*Re: 50 Platinum members!*

Speaking of witch wheres the old Slushi monster tonight??????


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

*Re: 50 Platinum members!*



mbsieg said:


> Speaking of witch wheres the old Slushi monster tonight??????


 
hes been gone quite awhile now


----------



## Trakternut

*Re: 50 Platinum members!*

Yeah, probably still trying to git his panties unwadded.


----------



## mbsieg

*Re: 50 Platinum members!*



Rusty Shackleford said:


> hes been gone quite awhile now



Seriously???? who am I supposed to give lotsa shite to now???


----------



## Trakternut

*Re: 50 Platinum members!*



mbsieg said:


> Seriously???? who am I supposed to give lotsa shite to now???



Rusty.


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: 50 Platinum members!*



Trakternut said:


> Yeah, probably still trying to git his panties unwadded.


Let's not bring up Sush, ok.
That's a very sore spot for some of us.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

*Re: 50 Platinum members!*



Trakternut said:


> Rusty.


 
yeah i figuered thatd be yer answer, ya sumbitch


----------



## Trakternut

*Re: 50 Platinum members!*



pirate_girl said:


> Let's not bring up Sush, ok.
> That's a very sore spot for some of us.


Sorry.  



Rusty Shackleford said:


> yeah i figuered thatd be yer answer, ya sumbitch



What other answer IS there?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

*Re: 50 Platinum members!*


----------



## muleman RIP

*Re: 50 Platinum members!*



pirate_girl said:


> Let's not bring up Sush, ok.
> That's a very sore spot for some of us.


I had one of those once! Couple trips to the doc and some ointment and it all went away!


----------



## Trakternut

*Re: 50 Platinum members!*



muleman said:


> I had one of those once! Couple trips to the doc and some ointment and it all went away!



I just rub Vicks on it and it gets better in a day or two.


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: 50 Platinum members!*



Trakternut said:


> I just rub Vicks on it and it gets better in a day or two.


You would. LMAO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trakternut

*Re: 50 Platinum members!*

YOU prescribed the treatment, PG.


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: 50 Platinum members!*



Trakternut said:


> YOU prescribed the treatment, PG.


For.....?


----------



## Trakternut

*Re: 50 Platinum members!*



pirate_girl said:


> For.....?



*IT*


----------



## muleman RIP

*Re: 50 Platinum members!*



pirate_girl said:


> For.....?


Whatever ails you! Sometimes you need heat for a better effect!


----------



## Trakternut

*Re: 50 Platinum members!*

Uhhhhhh........are you about to suggest a heat source?


----------



## jpr62902

*Re: 50 Platinum members!*

Wow!  50 platinum members!  Woo! Hoo!


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: 50 Platinum members!*



Trakternut said:


> *IT*


I did?
No, I thought I suggested a Vick's cough drop .. you pervert!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

*Re: 50 Platinum members!*



jpr62902 said:


> Wow! 50 platinum members! Woo! Hoo!


 
dude THAT conversation is LOOONG GOOONE


----------



## Trakternut

*Re: 50 Platinum members!*



pirate_girl said:


> I did?
> No, I thought I suggested a Vick's cough drop .. you pervert!



Yeah,  you did.  Your suggestion was to use one as a suppository. 


Ain't doin' that again!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

*Re: 50 Platinum members!*



pirate_girl said:


> I did?
> No, I thought I suggested a Vick's cough drop .. you pervert!


 
i could make a rectal joke right now...

but im gonna take the high road this time


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: 50 Platinum members!*



Trakternut said:


> Yeah,  you did.  Your suggestion was to use one as a suppository.
> 
> 
> Ain't doin' that again!


I DID NOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jpr62902

*Re: 50 Platinum members!*



Rusty Shackleford said:


> dude THAT conversation is LOOONG GOOONE


 
And yet still the thread title\topic.


----------



## muleman RIP

*Re: 50 Platinum members!*



Rusty Shackleford said:


> i could make a rectal joke right now...
> 
> but im gonna take the high road this time


Since when do you do that????


----------



## Trakternut

*Re: 50 Platinum members!*



Rusty Shackleford said:


> i could make a rectal joke right now...
> 
> but im gonna take the high road this time



*YOU* take the high road on anything?  I think not!
Besides, I beat you to the punch that time. 



pirate_girl said:


> I DID NOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



You specified lemon flavored, in fact.


----------



## muleman RIP

*Re: 50 Platinum members!*



Trakternut said:


> *YOU* take the high road on anything?  I think not!
> Besides, I beat you to the punch that time.
> 
> 
> 
> You specified lemon flavored, in fact.


Didn't she tell you to shove it up there till it puckered like lemon?


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: 50 Platinum members!*



Trakternut said:


> You specified lemon flavored, in fact.


For You, I'd have suggested menthol...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

*Re: 50 Platinum members!*



jpr62902 said:


> And yet still the thread titletopic.


 
yeah i know. this kind of thing NEVER happens on this forum 



muleman said:


> Since when do you do that????


 
since...

since...

shut up! 



Trakternut said:


> *YOU* take the high road on anything? I think not!
> Besides, I beat you to the punch that time.
> .


 
yeah i was unaware of that before i posted


----------



## Trakternut

*Re: 50 Platinum members!*



pirate_girl said:


> For You, I'd have suggested menthol...


Yeah, and I'd have had to tell you to go pound sand...........
Does the menthol work? :woot:


----------



## loboloco

*Re: 50 Platinum members!*

Man, this thread has really gotten lost.  From platinum members to menthol cough drop suppositories.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

*Re: 50 Platinum members!*



loboloco said:


> Man, this thread has really gotten lost. From platinum members to menthol cough drop suppositories.


 
thats why we all keep coming here


----------



## Trakternut

*Re: 50 Platinum members!*



loboloco said:


> Man, this thread has really gotten lost.  From platinum members to menthol cough drop suppositories.



It's all PG's fault.


----------



## jpr62902

*Re: 50 Platinum members!*



loboloco said:


> Man, this thread has really gotten lost.


 
Yup.  I just think it's kinda kewl that we have 50 platinum members.


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: 50 Platinum members!*



Trakternut said:


> Yeah, and I'd have had to tell you to go pound sand...........
> Does the menthol work? :woot:


YOU told me it did! bwahahahahaha!!!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: 50 Platinum members!*



Trakternut said:


> It's all PG's fault.


Thwwwwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaackk!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: 50 Platinum members!*



loboloco said:


> Man, this thread has really gotten lost.  From platinum members to menthol cough drop suppositories.


Remind you of someplace?


----------



## loboloco

*Re: 50 Platinum members!*



pirate_girl said:


> Remind you of someplace?


Actually, went back and checked it out.  Place has gone to the dogs.  More so than it was I mean.


----------



## Trakternut

*Re: 50 Platinum members!*



pirate_girl said:


> Remind you of someplace?



Your house?


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: 50 Platinum members!*



loboloco said:


> Actually, went back and checked it out.  Place has gone to the dogs.  More so than it was I mean.


Yup!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

*Re: 50 Platinum members!*

ok i gotta get some sleep if im gonna be n here tomorrow night with all yall slackers. see ya later!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: 50 Platinum members!*



Rusty Shackleford said:


> ok i gotta get some sleep if im gonna be n here tomorrow night with all yall slackers. see ya later!!!


Us old folks wore you out, didn't we?


----------



## jpr62902

Thread moved and title changed.


----------



## loboloco

Damn, I take a smoke break and jpr goes nuts, and gets me all confused


----------



## mbsieg

Holy crap nice new title????


----------



## jpr62902

loboloco said:


> Damn, I take a smoke break and jpr goes nuts, and gets me all confused


 
Not nuts, but I'm glad you noticed the import of the change.


----------



## muleman RIP

Things were going along fine till PG railroaded this thread! LOL


----------



## loboloco

Ok, doofus question time.  Since everyone on this forum is supposed to be an adult legally (if not mentally),  why do we have a separate adult topic forum?  Not being an as*, just curious.


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> Things were going along fine till PG railroaded this thread! LOL


I felt the earth -- move .. under my feet, I felt the sky tumblin' down.. a tumblin' down.....


----------



## muleman RIP

OK Carole!


----------



## thcri RIP

loboloco said:


> Ok, doofus question time.  Since everyone on this forum is supposed to be an adult legally (if not mentally),  why do we have a separate adult topic forum?  Not being an as*, just curious.



Because we still have kids trying to get in and or viewing.


----------



## loboloco

thcri said:


> Because we still have kids trying to get in and or viewing.


Makes sense.  Like I said, doofus question.  But if you never ask, you never know for sure


----------



## bczoom

So, where were we...  I think we need neekid pictures to round this thread out.

BD... where are you?

Are we allowed to insult Rusty in this thread?


----------



## jpr62902

bczoom said:


> So, where were we... I think we need neekid pictures to round this thread out.
> 
> BD... where are you?
> 
> Are we allowed to insult Rusty in this thread?


 
Heck, I'll insult _you_.  I hear your zipline sux.

Next.


----------



## loboloco

bczoom said:


> Are we allowed to insult Rusty in this thread?


Why not, we do it everywhere else.


----------



## loboloco

gone for the night folks, I might have to work tomorrow.


----------



## pirate_girl

loboloco said:


> gone for the night folks, I might have to work tomorrow.


I might have to lurk a while longer..


----------



## Big Dog

bczoom said:


> So, where were we...  I think we need neekid pictures to round this thread out.
> 
> BD... where are you?
> 
> Are we allowed to insult Rusty in this thread?



Here ya go ........ the nekkid mole rat ............


----------



## bczoom

Not what I had in mind BD....


----------



## thcri RIP

Some what like this BC


----------



## bczoom

That's better!!!

Now, weren't we talking about cars in this thread?


----------



## thcri RIP

this would be nice


----------



## bczoom

I put up one of those pools that have the inflated ring on top and vinyl sides yesterday.

It was done filling just after dark.  I let my son hop in for a "refreshing" (_read DAMN cold_) dip.  Well he got in and as soon as the water reached is "private parts", he let out the expected vocal responses.  Well, the dog took that for distress and jumped in after him.  Somewhere in the dog's ingress/egress she punctured the top ring and it deflated.


----------



## thcri RIP

My wife if working today.  I am taking off around noon.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i like the new thread title. which bring me to ask, shouldnt there be quite a few MORE threads with this same title?


----------



## Doc

TGIF!


----------



## bczoom

Rusty Shackleford said:


> i like the new thread title. which bring me to ask, shouldnt there be quite a few MORE threads with this same title?


Surely, you jest.  We've never had a thread go off-topic before.


----------



## Doc

For those who might be interested ... the reps have been on from the very beginning of FF.  Everyone starts with 10 points.  Everyone gives 1 rep point when they give reps when they start out.  So we one-zied it for a long while as all of us earned rep power.  Now we have lots of folks who give over 100 points with each rep click, some give about 200 points ....so those late  to the party get the advantage of getting lots of rep points at a time while all those here at the beginning might have gotten the same number of clicks but it took much much longer for the rep points to total up to the platinum level.  Make sense?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Doc said:


> TGIF!


 
Ill rais a pint to that 



bczoom said:


> Surely, you jest. We've never had a thread go off-topic before.


 
ah my mistake. must be thinking of a different forumsforums


----------



## Doc

If you look at Top 5 stats you can view the top 5 rep folks and how many points they give out each time they give out reps:

 	pirate_girl  	852  	46521  	487
2 	thcri 	        589 	32429 	343
3 	PBinWA 	625 	31154 	326
4 	Melensdad 	532 	29475 	319
5 	jpr62902 	246 	27810 	285

I think the 3rd column is the amount they give out.  So PG gives 487 points with each rep point click she does.     I'm even surprised as the numbers have grown a lot since I last looked.   

edit to add: the column names are:
clicks  / reputation / rep power  (meaning the number of points you give out with each click)


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

so whats the first number then? how many times they were repped?


----------



## Doc

Rusty Shackleford said:


> so whats the first number then? how many times they were repped?


How many times they've given out reps (I think)


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ah ok, thanks.

and now back to our regularly scheduled say whatever the f you want programming

TITTYTITTYTITTY ASSASSASS TITTYTITTYTITTY ASSASSASS 
a rep to anyone who can tell me who said that


----------



## pirate_girl

487 eh? I feel so powerful lol


----------



## jpr62902

I like ice cream.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

jpr62902 said:


> I like ice cream.


 
I like creamed ice


----------



## rback33

pirate_girl said:


> 487 eh? I feel so powerful lol



Where'd Mike go? Makes me want to resurrect the "up your post count thread".. 

not sure why i quoted you PG, but.... oh well...lmao


----------



## thcri RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> a
> 
> TITTYTITTYTITTY ASSASSASS TITTYTITTYTITTY ASSASSASS
> a rep to anyone who can tell me who said that



Well Rusty did


----------



## thcri RIP

and so did Lewis Black


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

INDEED i did. but who did it first? hint: pissed off stand up comedian


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ah you think yer so quick, numbnuts  alright ill rep ya


----------



## rback33

Ok..I need to get back after it.. I have dropped too damn far down the rep points list... I am not even in the top 20 anymore.. ironically I think I am at 33 if I counted right, but I was doing it in a hurry....

Still at 21 for post count though... not too bad for being more or less MIA for the better part of a year...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

FIRST PERSON TO QUOTE THIS GETS REPS


----------



## pirate_girl

rback33 said:


> Where'd Mike go? Makes me want to resurrect the "up your post count thread"..
> 
> not sure why i quoted you PG, but.... oh well...lmao


Because you want one of my oh so powerful rep points?


----------



## loboloco

Was talking to my neighbor this morning about constitutional amendments and the this kept running through my mind:
"Beam me up, Scotty, there's no intelligent life down here".
Kid couldn't quote a single amendment, or even vaguely explain the articles.


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> FIRST PERSON TO QUOTE THIS GETS REPS


Nah, I don't need any more..


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

gotcha anyway! gots ta keep on spreadin it around


----------



## thcri RIP

read my post   Lewis Black


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

rback33 said:


> Ok..I need to get back after it.. I have dropped too damn far down the rep points list... I am not even in the top 20 anymore.. ironically I think I am at 33 if I counted right, but I was doing it in a hurry....
> 
> Still at 21 for post count though... not too bad for being more or less MIA for the better part of a year...


 24 in reps
16 in posts. but imn just a few away from taking 15 from muley


----------



## rback33

LMAO I can't count.. 37 for reps and 24 for post count.. I let the stat tracker tell me... My rep power is only 93... I feel inadequate..


----------



## rback33

pirate_girl said:


> Because you want one of my oh so powerful rep points?




Seems that it worked....


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Billy Squire:
Evrybody Reps You!


----------



## loboloco

No work again.  God I have to find a regular job.


----------



## Cowboy

Rusty Shackleford said:


> 24 in reps
> 16 in posts. but imn just a few away from taking 15 from muley


 

Where do you find that info ?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

loboloco said:


> No work again. God I have to find a regular job.


 
but then how will you get on here all day?



Cowboy said:


> Where do you find that info ?


 
down at the bottom of the forum home screen (where all the forums are) there is a thing... hell i cant explain it hold on a sec


----------



## bczoom

Anyone been fishing lately?

Took the kids a couple weeks ago.  As usual, they kept me hopping and I never got a chance to fish myself.  Caught about 300 but only kept 40.


----------



## rback33

Click Forum Stats at the bottom left of the forum home page.. u then will have different list with drop down arrows so u can change the search criteria.. I made the list go out to 50 people instead of 5 for instance.. and I checked post count and reps...


----------



## rback33

bczoom said:


> Anyone been fishing lately?
> 
> Took the kids a couple weeks ago.  As usual, they kept me hopping and I never got a chance to fish myself.  Caught about 300 but only kept 40.



I took Hannah over Memorial weekend, but was actually thinking I may take her this weekend too...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

pic instructions for cowboy.

same as what rback said, hers a couple pics to show where you cna choose different stats to show and such


----------



## Cowboy

Gotcha , Thanks rback33 & Rusty , The pics helped  .


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

good! now you can watch as i climb the ranks to forum stardom 

its a shame ill likely never overthrow PG


----------



## pirate_girl

Adios Muchachos-- TGIF and all that jazz... gotta get myself geared for work.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

CYA tonight, Forum Queen!!!


----------



## bczoom

It's going to rain later today. 

May ruin our "lobsterfest" we were thinking of having this evening..  We get a few 10# lobsters and boil them up.  Each lobster is enough to feed a family of 4.


----------



## Doc

Scot me up Beamy!   
(written on the rest room wall in the 1st Leisure Suit Larry game)


----------



## bczoom

Do you feel more like you do now than when you got here?


----------



## Trakternut

thcri said:


> My wife if working today.  I am taking off around noon.



Taking _*what*_ off?


----------



## muleman RIP

Dang after all this time I actually found out all this stuff you all are talking about. If Rusty wants to overtake me that is fine. He will have to watch over his shoulder as then I will be behind him. And I have the lube!!!


----------



## thcri RIP

geez we have an organization who made 5 Trillion disappear investigate Bernie who made 50 billion disappear.


----------



## muleman RIP

Hey, if I am only half as powerful as PG does that mean she is always on top?


----------



## jpr62902

bczoom said:


> Anyone been fishing lately?
> 
> Took the kids a couple weeks ago. As usual, they kept me hopping and I never got a chance to fish myself. Caught about 300 but only kept 40.


 
I know what ya mean.  My cell phone bills are outrageous.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> Dang after all this time I actually found out all this stuff you all are talking about. If Rusty wants to overtake me that is fine. He will have to watch over his shoulder as then I will be behind him. And I have the lube!!!


  damn...

at least i know i can outrun ya, you old goat


----------



## muleman RIP

These old TED stocking legs work pretty good for the first 50 yards so you better be hauling it. After that I save my energy for careful shot placement!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> These old TED stocking legs work pretty good for the first 50 yards so you better be hauling it. After that I save my energy for careful shot placement!


 
Good luck, m8! im pretty swift after a few beers


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Good luck, m8! im pretty swift after a few beers


Why do I get a mental picture of you all drunked up crawling along and thinking you are fast?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

humming the theme to Mission Impossible!


----------



## muleman RIP

Here is Rusty thinking about those first few steps to outrun me!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

she is going to get it so bad for those pics, i will never live that shit down!!!

now where is that 'report post' button ....


----------



## bczoom

Went to the doctor today.

The dog is chewing a bone.


----------



## loboloco

bczoom said:


> Went to the dog today.
> 
> The doctor is chewing my as*.



Fixed it for you


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Holy chit...........I just realized I was one of the 50


----------



## muleman RIP

If I shoot the bear can I get it mounted?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> If I shoot the bear can I get mounted?


  oh thats just not right


----------



## Trakternut

muleman said:


> If I shoot the bear can I *mount it*?



Sure! Go ahead. The bear won't be in any condition to object. 



Rusty Shackleford said:


> oh thats just not right



You're telling me!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

damn muleman has problems, eh?


----------



## thcri RIP

25 miles on my bike tonight.  2 hours time average 12.5 miles per hour.


----------



## pirate_girl

What was thought to be an expected bad day at work, turned into not so bad.
We had thought we were going to get 4 new admissions (the paperwork is horrific)- but as it turned out, NONE of the 4 were released from area hospitals today.

Quiet day at Vancrest of Delphos on the rehab unit.
What's even better is I have the next 4 days off!


----------



## muleman RIP

Weekend plus! Can't fight that too much!


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> Weekend plus! Can't fight that too much!



I'm not .. which is partially why I am lingering on the net at this hour.


----------



## muleman RIP

You ........linger?


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> You ........linger?


Yeah, wit me finger on the rep click... let's not forget that


----------



## muleman RIP

You just want to double up on me again!


----------



## pirate_girl

3:21 am..
Good night! 
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty is like bad static on an old radio! You slap him and slap him and it keeps coming back!!


----------



## muleman RIP

Galvi is a hit and run PLONKER lately. He is in and out before you can slap him!


----------



## pirate_girl

Can't decide if I want to wrap my chicken breasts in bacon, then smother with onions and parmesan, or just have them Q'd... hmmm...


----------



## Trakternut

Had a Double Whopper from Burger King.  Drive through lane at McDonald's was at a near standstill.  Sometimes, you just gotta settle.


----------



## Galvatron

I am sitting here worrying about a dear friend and his family miles away from me in the USA....all the tech at hand and yet im still in the dark.....phone email blah blah and nothing......


Shit i hate the way the world works.......all this tech and still the only way i could help in some way is to have no water separating us.....say some prayers they are needed.


sorry just pissed off and blowing steam.


----------



## tsaw

Prayer sent


----------



## muleman RIP

Prayers for you and your friends Galvi.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

prayers, m8.


----------



## thcri RIP

Will be thinking of them.


----------



## pirate_girl

Tsaw's avatar is irritating.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

pirate_girl said:


> Tsaw's avatar is irritating.


 
try focusing on it when youre drunk 
thought i was gonna fall over last night


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> try focusing on it when youre drunk
> thought i was gonna fall over last night


A. I don't get _drunk_.
B. Sober it's making my stomach roll and my head spin.
It's almost seizure inducing.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

pirate_girl said:


> A. I don't get _drunk_.
> B. Sober it's making my stomach roll and my head spin.
> It's almost seizure inducing.


 
yeah i know. had a little too much last night to look at something such as that avatar


----------



## tsaw

pirate_girl said:


> Tsaw's avatar is irritating.



Good god. I was waiting for someone to notice that.  On my way to change it.


----------



## muleman RIP

Reminds me of a box of Christmas lights I had in the early 70's. You never took them out of the box. Just open the end and plug it into an extension cord. WOW it would make you see shit after a minute or two. About that time I had a Vivitar camera that you could leave the film out and the flash would still work. I got quite a few folks with that one at "inopportune" times shall we say. They would stagger around till they could see the campfire again.


----------



## pirate_girl

tsaw said:


> Good god. I was waiting for someone to notice that.  On my way to change it.


That one sucks even more..


----------



## muleman RIP

Shall I institute a search for him?


----------



## muleman RIP

Dang I lead a sheltered life. And I don't go to many strange web sites.


----------



## pirate_girl

tsaw said:


> Good god. I was waiting for someone to notice that.  On my way to change it.


Gosh, that's better!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

im hungry. who wants to buy ol Rusty lunch?


----------



## rback33

Not it!


----------



## bczoom

I'll fax you a piece of pizza and a coke.  PM me with your fax #.


----------



## muleman RIP

Sent it out a month ago. You should have it soon!


----------



## loboloco

Thunderstorm knocked me off the net.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

WE got one comin, i believe, lobo. looked like it would miss us earlier, but they have since upped the threat percentage, so who knows. gotta check me radar


----------



## rback33

Crusty... come mow my yard.. getting a tad... well... like yer hair....


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> WE got one comin, i believe, lobo. looked like it would miss us earlier, but they have since upped the threat percentage, so who knows. gotta check me radar


Why? The feds know just where you are! And if they cant find you I will lead them to you!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

rback33 said:


> Crusty... come mow my yard.. getting a tad... well... like yer hair....


 
you know my payment. 50 bucks per 10 sq ft, or a case of beer. i want the beer up front, though.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> Why? The feds know just where you are! And if they cant find you I will lead them to you!


 
shit, son. the feds aint caught me yet and they never will .
im too crafty


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> you know my payment. 50 bucks per 10 sq ft, or a case of beer. i want the beer up front, though.


You going to drink on main street again? You know that don't fly with regional police!!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> You going to drink on main street again? You know that don't fly with regional police!!!


 
 i got connections, m8. why do you think i aint locked up yet?


----------



## loboloco

Wind snapped a large part of a dead tree off and dropped it across the car.  Fortunately, the backyard fencing twisted the tree and slowed it.  No damage to the car and only a slight bend in the metal tubing on the fence.


----------



## Jezzi

so....we can say ANYTHING in here?  ANYTHING at all?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

loboloco said:


> Wind snapped a large part of a dead tree off and dropped it across the car. Fortunately, the backyard fencing twisted the tree and slowed it. No damage to the car and only a slight bend in the metal tubing on the fence.


 
damn! glad the car is ok, m8


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Jezzi said:


> so....we can say ANYTHING in here? ANYTHING at all?


 
any shit damn hell you please


----------



## pirate_girl

loboloco said:


> Wind snapped a large part of a dead tree off and dropped it across the car.  Fortunately, the backyard fencing twisted the tree and slowed it.  No damage to the car and only a slight bend in the metal tubing on the fence.


Thank goodness for that!


----------



## loboloco

Jezzi said:


> so....we can say ANYTHING in here?  ANYTHING at all?


as long as you don't get really nasty, yeah.  Maybe even then if everybody takes it as a joke.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

loboloco said:


> as long as you don't get really nasty, yeah. Maybe even then if everybody takes it as a joke.


 
We do not joke around here.


----------



## loboloco

pirate_girl said:


> Thank goodness for that!


yep, course all the boom and snap had everybody but the dogchanging their shorts out.  Even scared the crap out if the neighbors.


----------



## rback33

Let'er fly Jezzi.. can't be any worse than the way Rusty smells....


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

rback33 said:


> Let'er fly Jezzi.. can't be any worse than the way Rusty smells....


 
you better watch it, or ill eat up a plate of sausage n saurkraut and come down to your place


----------



## rback33

Rusty Shackleford said:


> you better watch it, or ill eat up a plate of sausage n saurkraut and come down to your place



Go for it! I'll be at your place taking care of Lithium in your absence....


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

now thats low, m8   watch it!


----------



## muleman RIP

Jezzi said:


> so....we can say ANYTHING in here?  ANYTHING at all?


As long as you don't bash anybody but Rusty!


----------



## Jezzi

Well crap! Now I have to think of something to say!


----------



## Trakternut

Jezzi said:


> Well crap! Now I have to think of something to say!



'Twould seem that you just did.


----------



## muleman RIP

How about Rusty seems "different"!


----------



## rback33

muleman said:


> How about Rusty seems "different"!



So says the jackass with the disturbing avatar....


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## muleman RIP

Even Rusty's grill  tried to leave him!


----------



## pirate_girl

Hard cider makes a pirate feel happy.
Arrrhhh!


----------



## muleman RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Hard cider makes a pirate feel happy.
> Arrrhhh!


Go for it! back to work tomorrow?


----------



## bczoom

pirate_girl said:


> Hard cider makes a pirate feel happy.
> Arrrhhh!



Ummm, hard _anything_ makes a pirate happy.

_Note:  Not talking about pirate "girls" when/as written._


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> Go for it! back to work tomorrow?


Yes, well into the day.
Besides, who said I was getting snookered?


----------



## pirate_girl

bczoom said:


> Ummm, hard _anything_ makes a pirate happy.
> 
> _Note:  Not talking about pirate "girls" when/as written._


You make me happy Brian, when I see you posting.
Now, bend over and let me kiss your modly buttski.


----------



## bczoom

Not touching that one...  [thought hat on]Don't get your ass kicked by a pirate tonight, be it man or woman[/thought hat off]

On a completely unrelated note to this thread about the membership, we now have over  _oh shit... I forgot the count... distracted in a mental image... BRB_.


----------



## bczoom

We now have more than 100 members with 500 posts or more!!


----------



## pirate_girl

bczoom said:


> Not touching that one...  [thought hat on]Don't get your ass kicked by a pirate tonight, be it man or woman[/thought hat off]
> 
> On a completely unrelated note to this thread about the membership, we now have over  _oh shit... I forgot the count... distracted in a mental image... BRB_.


 you nutty bun.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i like to wear socks


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> i like to wear socks


socks? where?
I like to wear pressure stockings whilst I am sitting here for hours on end posting. Keeps away the danger of DVT don'tcha know.
Mine are beige. They look really sexy on my legs with my hair all up in pins, face cream on and a ratty tatty old bath robe.

Pics available for $6.99+ plus s+h .. contact me.


----------



## norscaner

Garter belt  worn with those stockings 

 Not that a gentleman would ask


----------



## pirate_girl

norscaner said:


> Garter belt  worn with those stockings
> 
> Not that a gentleman would ask


----------



## norscaner

> Pics available for $6.99+ plus s+h .. contact me.


 
 Poor Boy here lookin for a bargin.....$6.00  ....for Black& White??


----------



## norscaner

pirate_girl said:


> Pics available for $6.99+ plus s+h .. contact me.


 
Poor Boy here lookin for a bargin.....$6.00 ....for Black& White??[/QUOTE]

Not on your life.[/QUOTE]



$6.25??


----------



## pirate_girl

norscaner said:


> $6.25??


----------



## norscaner

pirate_girl said:


>


 


 OK $6.99  you pay  S& H


----------



## pirate_girl

norscaner said:


> OK $6.99  you pay  S& H


I wear a nun's habit after 11:47 PM.
Just thought you'd like to know... the rosary beads wrapped tightly around my waist keep me up all night.. no problem.. it's my penance for the day.
I won't even go into the cat o' nine tails..


----------



## Trakternut

pirate_girl said:


> I wear a nun's habit after 11:47 PM.
> Just thought you'd like to know... the rosary beads wrapped tightly around my waist keep me up all night.. no problem.. it's my penance for the day.
> I won't even go into the cat o' nine tails..



And other leather appliances which you truly enjoy!


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> i like to wear socks on my ears!


Helping you out buddy!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> Helping you out buddy!


 
hey, keeps em clean!


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> hey, keeps em clean!


So does a shower once in a while!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

once a month, m8. gotta watch the water supply, ya know


----------



## Trakternut

Water ain't *that* short.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

what can i say? im a conservationalist


----------



## muleman RIP

pirate_girl said:


> socks? where?
> I like to wear pressure stockings whilst I am sitting here for hours on end posting. Keeps away the danger of DVT don'tcha know.
> Mine are beige. They look really sexy on my legs with my hair all up in pins, face cream on and a ratty tatty old bath robe.
> 
> Pics available for $6.99+ plus s+h .. contact me.


Let me know the s+h . I broke a $20 today!


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> Let me know the s+h . I broke a $20 today!


Too late!
It's once again 11:47 PM.. well actually 11:51.
Sister M-aaaaaRRRRRRrry Pirate has gotten into the habit.



 lol


----------



## pirate_girl

Trakternut said:


> And other leather appliances which you truly enjoy!


You mean these size 9 sensible leather shoes?


----------



## pirate_girl

Lollie says:


----------



## Trakternut

pirate_girl said:


> You mean these size 9 sensible leather shoes?



Among other things.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

if it rains tonight im gonna start on the grill. would like to do up some catfish next weekend 

ill show some pictures of the grill and after i get her all cleaned back up


----------



## bczoom

Old_er_ age has been good to me...  I'm so regular that I poop exactly every 12 hours.


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> if it rains tonight im gonna start on the grill. would like to do up some catfish next weekend
> 
> ill show some pictures of the grill and after i get her all cleaned back up


What he really said:"If it rains it might make the soap I sprayed on the grill work. /if not I give myself a weeks leeway for mother nature to get it clean enough for me to make some fish if I don't get too drunk".


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

HI MULE! i havent even started it yet  im probly gonna try easyoff to cut through the grease


----------



## muleman RIP

bczoom said:


> Old_er_ age has been good to me...  I'm so regular that I poop exactly every 12 hours.


Folgers in the morning works for me! second cup to be enjoyed on the throne!


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> HI MULE! i havent even started it yet  im probly gonna try easyoff to cut through the grease


 Don't get that easy off on any painted surfaces or you will have a rusty grill to go with your Furd!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

EH should be ok. the inside of the oven is painted and it never hurt that


----------



## muleman RIP

I am talking about side burner covers and control knob areas. The paint there is a far cry from oven surfaces. Bitch about it next year when it rusts up!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

oh. well we'll see. i think that part might be plastic


----------



## muleman RIP

So let me get this straight.
Wind blows over grill.
Litium sets it upright till Rusty gets home.
Rusty says let the gas settle for a while till we use it.
Week later he is still waiting for Lithium to clean it for him.
Now he is speculating about her having it cleaned in time to cook fish 2 weeks later.
Sounds like a diet plan to me!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## pirate_girl

Hi ho, Hi Ho.. it's getting to be that time.
Happy Friday everyone.


----------



## Galvatron

pirate_girl said:


> Hi ho, Hi Ho.. it's getting to be that time.
> Happy Friday everyone.



It's Friday....shit where did Monday -Thursday go???....and i thought it was April


----------



## thcri RIP

Galvatron said:


> It's Friday....shit where did Monday -Thursday go???....and i thought it was April



April is the name of the on the girl on your Playboy Fold out you have on your wall dingy


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

.


----------



## thcri RIP

Thinking I am ready for a 30 mile bike trip this weekend.  30 miles not bothering me so much as the elevation change.  Starts out about 700 feet above sea level and goes up to 1200 before I go back down.  I will take the route that hits the hill the soonest.


----------



## Galvatron

thcri said:


> April is the name of the on the girl on your Playboy Fold out you have on your wall dingy



Phew thanks for that......i thought May....may she wont she all the same


----------



## bczoom

thcri said:


> weekend.  30 miles not bothering me so much as the elevation change.  Starts out about 700 feet above sea level and goes up to 1200 before I go back down.


Come on over here where we live.  My back yard/woods goes up almost 1/2 of that (almost 300 ft) in it's 1/4 mile depth.


----------



## thcri RIP

bczoom said:


> Come on over here where we live.  My back yard/woods goes up almost 1/2 of that (almost 300 ft) in it's 1/4 mile depth.



that would be tough,  but would be over a lot faster too.  I think my rise is over three or four miles.


----------



## Galvatron

thcri said:


> I think my rise is over three or four miles.



Always the bragger


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[


----------



## bczoom

Well, the crew is up on my (32x48') building tearing the roofing off.  In 3 hours, 1/2 is done.  Not sure how far they'll get tonight but shingles will be going on starting sometime tomorrow morning.

I think I got too big of a dumpster.  I'll start cleaning things out to top it off.


----------



## pirate_girl

I have to sing 3 songs tomorrow afternoon at a wedding, accompanied by cello, flute and organ.
Hope my voice doesn't crack lol


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i gots faith in ya, Pink Golashes!


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> i gots faith in ya, Pink Golashes!


 perhaps I should wear pink golashes.. that would take my mind off being so nervous?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

pics!


----------



## jpr62902

pirate_girl said:


> I have to sing 3 songs tomorrow afternoon at a wedding, accompanied by cello, flute and organ.
> Hope my voice doesn't crack lol


 
If you resign yourself to the fact that things will not go perfectly for reasons beyond your control, you'll do just fine.

And don't wear pink golashes.


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> pics!


Oh hell no!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hey this should help you:
at least you aint this poor lady 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xHM1JFyx4so"]YouTube- Worst Wedding DJ Ever¡¡  Smacking Boobs[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

jpr62902 said:


> If you resign yourself to the fact that things will not go perfectly for reasons beyond your control, you'll do just fine.
> 
> And don't wear pink golashes.


That's the way it always seems to happen when everything DOES work out for the better. If I sail into something all full of confidence, it's sure to go wrong. If I stress and worry.. it all works out.


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> hey this should help you:
> at least you aint this poor lady
> 
> YouTube- Worst Wedding DJ Ever¡¡  Smacking Boobs



Yeah, if some jackass had the guts to walk up to me and do that, he'd get a foot to the goolies.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

funny, ms rusty said the same to me


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> funny, ms rusty said the same to me


We wimmens think a lot alike..


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

yeah thats true. funny thing, when ever yall wimminz think alike, i always seem to be wrong


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> yeah thats true. funny thing, when ever yall wimminz think alike, i always seem to be wrong


Nah.. I think women are wrong a whole lot.. we just hate to admit it. 
It's a Mars and Venus thing, ya know.


----------



## jpr62902

Rusty Shackleford said:


> yeah thats true. funny thing, when ever yall wimminz think alike, i always seem to be wrong


 
Don't listen to PG.  You can either be right, or happy.  Take your pick.

I've lost so many arguments lately, I can hardly wipe the smile off of my face.


----------



## pirate_girl

jpr62902 said:


> Don't listen to PG.  You can either be right, or happy.  Take your pick.
> 
> I've lost so many arguments lately, I can hardly wipe the smile off of my face.


Hrmmmmmmmmmmmmmphh!!


----------



## muleman RIP

I was wrong once! Or twice? Now i am just stupid but gloriously happy!


----------



## pirate_girl

What a fantastic wedding today!
I got through The Wedding Song and We've Only Just Begun without a hitch.
Almost lost it during Ave Maria, as I had to sing it in Latin (one verse only, thank God) LOL!

Awesome reception! Delicious food and a great DJ with one of the best sound systems and set ups, complete with rolling fog, strobe lights, etc..

I danced my butt off to about a dozen songs, barefoot --holding up the hem of my dress. Everything from the Cha Cha Slide to Cotton Eyed Joe, The Macarena and AC/DC lol
Whew! Glad it's over


----------



## muleman RIP

Were you the invited singer or a member of the wedding party? Sing in Latin? I can barely recognize it when i see it written.


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> Were you the invited singer or a member of the wedding party? Sing in Latin? I can barely recognize it when i see it written.



Friends Angie and Rex asked me last month if I'd sing at their son Jacob's wedding. It was my pleasure to do so.


----------



## muleman RIP

Dang! we are getting another round of small but strong storms coming through. Cats just decided to come back in after hearing the thunder. Some of them were out in the earlier storm.


----------



## pirate_girl

We had 2 small cells pass over a while ago.
They moved really fast.


----------



## muleman RIP

These are moving at 35-40 mph from the wnw.


----------



## thcri RIP

We are at our cabin and looks like we are going to get hit hard here real soon.


----------



## muleman RIP

BIG wad coming at you. Not sure exactly where your cabin is but don't look like it will miss you anywhere out there.


----------



## pirate_girl

thcri said:


> We are at our cabin and looks like we are going to get hit hard here real soon.


They look to be getting more widespread with hail and high wind threats up there Steve. Take care.


----------



## muleman RIP

just lost phone and internet for a half hour while it raised hell around here. Hope that is it for tonight.


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> just lost phone and internet for a half hour while it raised hell around here. Hope that is it for tonight.


If you're in the mid-section of the NY/PA border.. it looks like it's passed.
Signed,
Official FF Weathergirl


----------



## jpr62902

Which _Ave Maria_?

Schubert's or the one written to _Das Wohltemperirte Clavier_?

Schubert's brings a tear to my eye every time.


----------



## pirate_girl

jpr62902 said:


> Which _Ave Maria_?
> 
> Schubert's or the one written to _Das Wohltemperirte Clavier_?
> 
> Schubert's brings a tear to my eye every time.



The Schubert version Jim, which is what I've always considered the real Ave Maria.
Bach's version isn't so traditional as to be sung at weddings.


----------



## jpr62902

pirate_girl said:


> The Schubert version Jim, which is what I've always considered the real Ave Maria.
> Bach's version isn't so traditional as to be sung at weddings.


 
Just because:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T2ASBDFjPhs&feature=related"]YouTube- Luciano Pavarotti - Ave Maria[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

These bones are aching, need my rest..
What a day, it's been the best--
Off to dreamland for reason and rhyme..
Sees y'all here.. another time.

That goofy Durkin pirate chick


----------



## muleman RIP

And she rhymes very well so late at night!


----------



## muleman RIP

Will Rusty ever partake of grilled food again or will he continue to "study" the cleanup of the wind blown grill?


----------



## Trakternut

Depends on  how much beer's left in the fridge!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> Will Rusty ever partake of grilled food again or will he continue to "study" the cleanup of the wind blown grill?


 
well i cleaned up the porch ysterday, if i get a decent evening this week i will begin on the grill and the associated area. im thinking if i maneuver stuff corectly, i can add a small to medium sized smoker to my lil sanctuary


----------



## muleman RIP

Get out there and scrub that grill! 20 minutes and you could be making lunch for the little lady!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hahaha not today. grillin over at her moms today for a birthday party for her nephew


----------



## pirate_girl

I didn't want to work today (supposed to be my Sunday off) but.. I got called in.. short staffed.. always happens when the sun is shining on the weekends grrrrrrrr


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ahhh poor PG. that sucks.


----------



## pirate_girl

What's worse is I'll be out on the floor (nursing home wings) and not on rehab.. which is where I prefer.  oh well..


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

well gotta do what ya gotta do i guess


----------



## muleman RIP

pirate_girl said:


> I didn't want to work today (supposed to be my Sunday off) but.. I got called in.. short staffed.. always happens when the sun is shining on the weekends grrrrrrrr


You need to turn that phone off more often! I used to curse them out for waking me up when they would call for the wife! They got real gun shy after a bit except for one old supervisor who knew me well. Even then I could tell them in all honesty that I had not seen the wife for days and had no clue where she was!


----------



## muleman RIP

Well it has been over a week and Rusty has still not cleaned the grill. Lithium is standing her ground and will outlast him I am sure. I am taking odds on how long till he submits current pics of a clean and usable grill. I think it will be at least another week.


----------



## thcri RIP

Just keep a beer can in front of the grill, that will stop Rusty on a dime.  He won't get to the grill.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

think im gonna give it a go to get on it tonight. didnt sleep for shit last night, so im already pissy, though


----------



## muleman RIP

Blah,blah,blah. Heard it before! My bets still on another week!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

been a real fucky day, so i doubt ill make it to the damn thing


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> been a real fucky day, so i doubt ill make it to the damn thing


Cheer up Rusty. Life sucks at times.
Muwahh! Loves ya!


----------



## muleman RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Cheer up Rusty. Life sucks at times.
> Muwahh! Loves ya!


Good thing you do PG! Everybody else wants to kick his ass or take his money! LOL


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

guess they will have to settle for kickin my ass then


----------



## muleman RIP

It is only Monday and you are broke already?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

and thanks, PG


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> It is only Monday and you are broke already?


 
uhhuh. been a rough few months, m8. utilities are going higher, and my paycheck isnt


----------



## muleman RIP

Where is that slacker Galvi at? This humidity is killing me. Come on winter!


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> uhhuh. been a rough few months, m8. utilities are going higher, and my paycheck isnt



Hang in there kid.....the hard times will make you a better man for the future.


You have my respect.....and thats all you need m8.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

im with ya there, muley, much happier in the chilly months. and thanks, m8. i alwyas pull through. ill just piss n moan for awhile untill i forget why


----------



## Galvatron

muleman said:


> Where is that slacker Galvi at? This humidity is killing me. Come on winter!



Oi i aint no slacker....the reason i have time on my hands is i am way ahead of the schedule.

Go play with your pickle


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## thcri RIP

Galvatron said:


> Oi i aint no slacker....the reason i have time on my hands is i am way ahead of the schedule.
> 
> *Go play with your pickle*



On my way.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Galvatron

Nice pickles.....i will take 2


----------



## Galvatron

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 46493



That's a "wally".......PG knows what im all about.


----------



## pirate_girl

Galvatron said:


> That's a "wally".......PG knows what im all about.


Yup! big FAT pickle


----------



## Galvatron

Many a time i have ordered Fish and chips with a wally on the side


----------



## pirate_girl

Galvatron said:


> Many a time i have ordered Fish and chips with a wally on the side


Can't say I ever have. Usually mushy peas here.
Love me a good gherkin, tho


----------



## Galvatron

pirate_girl said:


> Can't say I ever have. Usually mushy peas here.
> Love me a good gherkin, tho



Mushy peas....now your a girl i could take on a hot cheap date


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Rusty Shackleford

could do some fish n chips myself!!!


----------



## muleman RIP

Galvatron said:


> Oi i aint no slacker....the reason i have time on my hands is i am way ahead of the schedule.
> 
> Go play with your pickle


Funny you would know what I was doing m8....
Brought these in the house and phone rang from my blueberry lady. Had to run and grab a case of these.


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> could do some fish n chips myself!!!


You would have to clean the grill first!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

nah i think they could cook quite efficiently on the concrete today


----------



## pirate_girl

nice cukes and berries, Bill!
What'cha going to do with them?


----------



## Galvatron

You do well on the crops Mule....i am jealous.

Rusty piss off and dont come back until the grill is sparkling.....move it boy


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> You do well on the crops Mule....i am jealous.
> 
> Rusty piss off and dont come back until the grill is sparkling.....move it boy


 
firstly, im too damn tired to piss with it today, and second, i wont be home for 2 hours yet


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> firstly, im too damn tired to piss with it today, and second, i wont be home for 2 hours yet



I pray the Grill fairy comes.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

yeah me too


----------



## muleman RIP

pirate_girl said:


> nice cukes and berries, Bill!
> What'cha going to do with them?


Well if I have my way the cukes will become lime pickles. The berries get flash froze on cookie sheets and bagged in 1 quart freezer bags. Will have some for topping on ice cream tonight and if I can get the wife awake tomorrow I love them in oatmeal with maple sugar sprinkled on top. Already delivered a box to my pie lady. Will get more as they are just reaching prime right now.


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> Well if I have my way the cukes will become lime picles. The berries get flash froze on cookie sheets and bagged in 1 quart freezer bags. Will have some for topping on ice cream tonight and if I can get the wife awake tomorrow I love them in oatmeal with maple sugar sprinkled on top. Already delivered a box to my pie lady. Will get more as they are just reaching prime right now.


Sounds good!


----------



## pirate_girl

Watching Last Comic Standing.
This guy, Felipe Esparza is hilarious!


----------



## muleman RIP

That show fluctuates from real good to barely tolerable. Some of it is real friggin funny at times.


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> That show fluctuates from real good to barely tolerable. Some of it is real friggin funny at times.


I didn't like that guy in the horn rimmed glasses.. too dry for me..


----------



## Galvatron

At my age is it right to go and kick some ass.....i should know better but i feel the need.

Ass of a neighbour see my wife and Daughter this morning and still slung in their way out the back of his van a digging spade....nearly hit them and he thought it was funny.

Long story this but i want to kick ass....the Guy is a Twat.


----------



## pirate_girl

Go kick some ass if you feel the need.. but I'd watch out for that flying spade babe.

I need to get to work. cheerio!


----------



## muleman RIP

Galvatron said:


> At my age is it right to go and kick some ass.....i should know better but i feel the need.
> 
> Ass of a neighbour see my wife and Daughter this morning and still slung in their way out the back of his van a digging spade....nearly hit them and he thought it was funny.
> 
> Long story this but i want to kick ass....the Guy is a Twat.


Get a bag of rock salt for ice control and walk by his yard and throw a handful each time he pisses you off. Once his yard is brown get some thistle seed and help him reseed it!


----------



## thcri RIP

muleman said:


> Get a bag of rock salt for ice control and walk by his yard and throw a handful each time he pisses you off. Once his yard is brown get some thistle seed and help him reseed it!



Now that is just down right mean and dirty.  I cannot believe you said that. 












But I have found that if you use Atrazine it has like a 4 year carry over.  And you don't have to help seed the thistles.


----------



## muleman RIP

After cutting back some arbor vite the township planted around a pump station that blocked the intersection I used the salt to slowly kill them off. I had cut them back for 4 years and complained at the meetings and they refused to put in something lower so folks could see to pull out. You can also spell with roundup if you know what I mean!


----------



## Galvatron

Ok i have drunk myself mad and no show from the tosser....its their benefit day so they wont be home for a bit........but trust me they have a surprisethink twice about drinking my tax £££

Let the games begin.


----------



## Doc

Oh no .... he's been quiet for an hour.  What do you suppose Galv is up to now?


----------



## mak2

Doc said:


> Oh no .... he's been quiet for an hour.  What do you suppose Galv is up to now?



passed out?


----------



## Trakternut

We could only hope.


----------



## muleman RIP

He is waiting till they get home and see the "spoils" of pissing him off. Knowing him we might even get some pics!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> He is waiting till they get home and see the "spoils" of pissing him off. Knowing him we might even get some pics!


----------



## Doc

Disclaimer: Taking advantage of the thread title,  *Say "whatever the F you want" thread*  I feel like saying:

Titties and Beer!   There I feel better.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Doc said:


> Disclaimer: Taking advantage of the thread title, *Say "whatever the F you want" thread* I feel like saying:
> 
> Titties and Beer! There I feel better.


 
here. NOW you feel better!



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ylRplLnU84"]YouTube- Rodney Carrington - Titties & Beer[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

Here ya go, Doc!

1st the titties, then the beer .....


----------



## Doc

I should have spoke up much sooner!!!!!   Thanks JP.


----------



## mak2




----------



## jpr62902

That is a mighty tasty lookin beer, isn't it?


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

jpr62902 said:


> Here ya go, Doc!
> 
> 1st the titties, then the beer .....



Don't forget the Jagermeister LOL


----------



## Doc

Oh my!   Looks like this party is started.    Good addition Jerry!   
Now where are all the gals?


----------



## jpr62902

Weeeyuuuuuu!!!  Partay!!!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

OMGGGGGG what has happened to this thread??
Titties? Hrrrrrmmmph! Never knew such things could be posted on this forum..


----------



## muleman RIP

It is in the adult forum! Care to embellish it for us?


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> It is in the adult forum! Care to embellish it for us?


----------



## pirate_girl

1:14 AM.. Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## muleman RIP

Galvatron said:


> I pray the Grill fairy comes.


He did! All over Rusty's grill. That is why he does not want to clean it!!!!


----------



## muleman RIP

Galvatron said:


> Ok i have drunk myself mad and no show from the tosser....its their benefit day so they wont be home for a bit........but trust me they have a surprisethink twice about drinking my tax £££
> 
> Let the games begin.


We are waiting!


----------



## pirate_girl

Ciaocito baby! Work time draws nigh.


----------



## muleman RIP

Be good! Maybe I'll wait up and maybe I won't.


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty could save on his water bill if he coated the GRILL with soap before the rain starts.


----------



## loboloco

Damn, my head hurts.  Been working for four days on a CO2 model, trying to come up with a 'man caused' global warming criteria.  The fricking figures required are way to large to make any sense at all.


----------



## Galvatron

loboloco said:


> Damn, my head hurts.  Been working for four days on a CO2 model, trying to come up with a 'man caused' global warming criteria.  The fricking figures required are way to large to make any sense at all.



Just do what most do and Bullshit some kinda data with lots of facts and figures....in fact blame me and my verbal Bullshit....gotta be plenty of idiots that will believe

Keep up the good work


----------



## loboloco

Galvatron said:


> Just do what most do and Bullshit some kinda data with lots of facts and figures....in fact blame me and my verbal Bullshit....gotta be plenty of idiots that will believe
> 
> Keep up the good work


I can't quote exact figures her because of who wants the data, but it is amazing the tonnage of CO2 each person would have to generate to actualy affect climate change.  Plus the fact they would have to have done this 800 years ago to have any affect today.


----------



## Galvatron

loboloco said:


> I can't quote exact figures her because of who wants the data, but it is amazing the tonnage of CO2 each person would have to generate to actualy affect climate change.  Plus the fact they would have to have done this 800 years ago to have any affect today.



So all in all cows farting do more harm but not enough to cock up immediate Ozone and in truth Mother Earth goes through cycles and is cooling at the moment ant not warming up????or something close to that.


----------



## loboloco

Whether we are cooling, or warming or in a transitional cycle wasn't part of my determination.  Ruminant exhausts actually have very little to do with it.  Solar activity, vulcanism, rain forest decay, swamp decay, orbital tilt , and other factors beyond our control seem to play a far larger part than humanity can at present.
Solar winds figure largely as far as the records are able to show.
Just always keep in mind that Northern England used to have vineyards that produced a superior wine to France.  It is currently too cold there to grow good wine grapes.
I wouldn't worry about Global Warming until England starts exporting wine again.


----------



## Galvatron

loboloco said:


> Whether we are cooling, or warming or in a transitional cycle wasn't part of my determination.  Ruminant exhausts actually have very little to do with it.  Solar activity, vulcanism, rain forest decay, swamp decay, orbital tilt , and other factors beyond our control seem to play a far larger part than humanity can at present.
> Solar winds figure largely as far as the records are able to show.
> Just always keep in mind that Northern England used to have vineyards that produced a superior wine to France.  It is currently too cold there to grow good wine grapes.
> I wouldn't worry about Global Warming until England starts exporting wine again.



Thanks Lobo....and i would be happy if we Exported something.... illegal immigrants would be nice


----------



## loboloco

Galvatron said:


> Thanks Lobo....and i would be happy if we Exported something.... illegal immigrants would be nice


Send 'em to France, they can always use more idiots there.


----------



## loboloco

Finally finished and sent the figures off.  Not sure, but think they will be wrapped into a more realistic model for climate effects


----------



## muleman RIP

Hey Lobo, I have a really big brush pile that will be added to shortly. When i light it off this winter I will be sure to let you know as it will affect your data also.


----------



## Doc

balderdash!  (not about any post .... I just felt like saying it)


----------



## pirate_girl

Doc said:


> balderdash!  (not about any post .... I just felt like saying it)


That word makes you sound sorta old, Doc.

Poppycock, hogwash, horsefeathers!


----------



## loboloco

Quicker than a coon with clorox on his *ss.


----------



## muleman RIP

I need a break from this humidity. Is it October yet?


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> I need a break from this humidity. Is it October yet?


I need a break from here. 
Night all.


----------



## tsaw

Doc said:


> balderdash!  (not about any post .... I just felt like saying it)



Another word with the same meaning: Poppycock.


----------



## pirate_girl

FUCK IT!


----------



## Doc

pirate_girl said:


> That word makes you sound sorta old, Doc.
> 
> Poppycock, hogwash, horsefeathers!





pirate_girl said:


> I need a break from here.
> Night all.





pirate_girl said:


> FUCK IT!




I might sound old, but you sound downright pissed off.  Is everything okay Lollie?


----------



## jpr62902

Doc said:


> I might sound old, but you sound downright pissed off. Is everything okay Lollie?


 
She changed her user title to "banned."  Must be a burr under her saddle.  She hasn't been banned (or even warned as far as I know).


----------



## Doc

I changed her user title to "Not Funny"   I think she'll get the message.


----------



## pirate_girl

Doc said:


> I might sound old, but you sound downright pissed off.  Is everything okay Lollie?


Not exactly pissed, more like confused and stuff, besides other things going on in my life that came to a head at that late hour.


----------



## pirate_girl

jpr62902 said:


> She changed her user title to "banned."  Must be a burr under her saddle.


You're a lawyer, not a judge, so stop speculating Atticus, mmk?


----------



## jpr62902

pirate_girl said:


> Not exactly pissed, more like confused and stuff, besides other things going on in my life that came to a head at that late hour.


 
Welcome back, Lola.


----------



## pirate_girl

Doc said:


> I changed her user title to "Not Funny"   I think she'll get the message.


Carpe Diem Baby!


----------



## jpr62902

pirate_girl said:


> You're a lawyer, not a judge, so stop speculating Atticus, mmk?


 
No offense intended.  Again, welcome back, Lola.


----------



## pirate_girl

Yo.


----------



## Trakternut

Maybe a day or two to cool off was a good move on your part, PG. I'd love to know the thinking behind trouncing out of FF because someone on another forum bunched your smalls!


----------



## pirate_girl

Trakternut said:


> Maybe a day or two to cool off was a good move on your part, PG.
> 
> I'd love to know the thinking behind trouncing out of FF because someone on another forum bunched your smalls!


It was.

Trouncing? How does one trounce out or off a forum?

You don't have the slightest clue behind what was going on in my head other than the information given on this and the other forum.

I'm here, enjoy your PG fix for the day.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

pirate_girl said:


> Trouncing? How does one trounce out or off a forum?


 
gotta flick your fingers as you click log out


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> gotta flick your fingers as you click log out


I did that shortly after I said the F word , followed by It, don'tcha know.


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> gotta flick your fingers as you click log out


I only do that when the boogers stick to the finger.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

gross, old man


----------



## muleman RIP

Hey, I am just glad I can still flick them!


----------



## muleman RIP

Going to pick up the Amish kids to help put steel on the ends of my woodshed. Time to start planning for winter. Think cool days are coming soon.


----------



## Trakternut

pirate_girl said:


> It was.
> 
> *Trouncing? How does one trounce out or off a forum?*
> 
> You don't have the slightest clue behind what was going on in my head other than the information given on this and the other forum.
> 
> I'm here, enjoy your PG fix for the day.



By posting; "F*ck it!" and disappearing.


----------



## pirate_girl

Trakternut said:


> By posting; "F*ck it!" and disappearing.



Well you know 'the rest of the story' now, don't you?
By the way, your little comment at the end of your post elsewhere *"bouncing out of here seems like you wanted to take 'em out on us"* is the silliest thing you've ever said toward me on a forum.

What makes you think I'd ever do something like that?
I was angry and UPSET by a LOT of things, and you seem to be hellbent on upsetting me even more.


----------



## Trakternut

Just callin' it as I saw it, Ma'am.


----------



## pirate_girl

Good for you.


----------



## Trakternut

Look. I'm not wanting to start anything here. I just want you to know that posting what you did, out of the blue, does nothing for anyone.  What you're going through, or have gone through has nothing to do with it.  I have been your friend for almost-ever, and still want to be. 
Okay?


----------



## muleman RIP

Go outside and look at the stars. That way i can get some sleep as I have an early morning job coming up.


----------



## pirate_girl

Another late hour PG rant-

State inspection is going on at the nursing facility where I work.
Talk about a crazy day!
We had no idea we were even "in the window" as it were.
Normally we get a pretty tame troupe of THEM.
This group, however.. OMG!

I probably shouldn't complain, but what kills me is how management as well as other members of staff who no longer stick around beyond the 4p clock out time from day shift, are always there putting on a show of ass kiss for said inspection team.

Our DON is a nurse, however, she has hardly worked the floor as a nurse at all in her career.
She got into nursing strictly for the management side of things.
Same goes for the nurse aide coordinator.
To see these two walking around, hugging and making merry with the patients and residents almost made me want to puke.
They are usually hidden away in their offices during the day, and not so in touch with what is going on out on the floor at all.


I was scheduled to be at the nurse table at dinner time. 
A nurse has to be there for those who have problems with eating/feeding themselves, and who are at a higher risk for choking-aspirating etc..

The inspectors were in the dining room at the time, along with the above members of management.

To see those at the top of the totem pole come in and help dietary serve meals, make jokes, and basically BS the hours away until the inspectors left for the day, to me was a display of crap.

Isn't this something that should be done a lot, if not almost every day, instead of when you feel like you are being watched?

Anyway.. so far.. no major deficiencies were found. I suppose that's what has made us and kept us as one of the top nursing homes in the state of Ohio for a long time now.

I'd like to think we got there simply because we all do our jobs as we should every single day, whether state happen to be there or not.

Then, the nurse who was working the adjacent hall off the wing I was on kept freaking out whenever one of the clip board crew would come our way.

Finally I had to say "come on Shelly, you know what you have to do. Just do it."

I was never so glad to walk out of that place as I was tonight.

Oh yeah, they'll be there again tomorrow, at 6a sharp and will still be hanging around when I go on shift at 1:40.
Yay...


----------



## muleman RIP

Gotta love state inspection time. Wife used to say it was like the whole place was PMSing all at the same time. And yes, the admin. always comes out of there burrows and suck up and put on the dog and pony show then disappear for months at a time.


----------



## tsaw

pirate_girl said:


> Another late hour PG rant-
> 
> State inspection is going on at the nursing facility where I work.
> Talk about a crazy day!
> We had no idea we were even "in the window" as it were.
> Normally we get a pretty tame troupe of THEM.
> This group, however.. OMG!
> 
> I probably shouldn't complain, but what kills me is how management as well as other members of staff who no longer stick around beyond the 4p clock out time from day shift, are always there putting on a show of ass kiss for said inspection team.
> 
> Our DON is a nurse, however, she has hardly worked the floor as a nurse at all in her career.
> She got into nursing strictly for the management side of things.
> Same goes for the nurse aide coordinator.
> To see these two walking around, hugging and making merry with the patients and residents almost made me want to puke.
> They are usually hidden away in their offices during the day, and not so in touch with what is going on out on the floor at all.
> 
> 
> I was scheduled to be at the nurse table at dinner time.
> A nurse has to be there for those who have problems with eating/feeding themselves, and who are at a higher risk for choking-aspirating etc..
> 
> The inspectors were in the dining room at the time, along with the above members of management.
> 
> To see those at the top of the totem pole come in and help dietary serve meals, make jokes, and basically BS the hours away until the inspectors left for the day, to me was a display of crap.
> 
> Isn't this something that should be done a lot, if not almost every day, instead of when you feel like you are being watched?
> 
> Anyway.. so far.. no major deficiencies were found. I suppose that's what has made us and kept us as one of the top nursing homes in the state of Ohio for a long time now.
> 
> I'd like to think we got there simply because we all do our jobs as we should every single day, whether state happen to be there or not.
> 
> Then, the nurse who was working the adjacent hall off the wing I was on kept freaking out whenever one of the clip board crew would come our way.
> 
> Finally I had to say "come on Shelly, you know what you have to do. Just do it."
> 
> I was never so glad to walk out of that place as I was tonight.
> 
> Oh yeah, they'll be there again tomorrow, at 6a sharp and will still be hanging around when I go on shift at 1:40.
> Yay...




And if you took one of them "inspectors" off to the side - and REALLY told them what went on... you would lose your job - and never get another in that field. It's just how it works. Very sad. but true.


----------



## pirate_girl

tsaw said:


> And if you took one of them "inspectors" off to the side - and REALLY told them what went on... you would lose your job - and never get another in that field. It's just how it works. Very sad. but true.


I know that.
However, today was much better as they spent most of the time on my shift on the east wing and then moved on to the assisted living center.
Tomorrow is supposed to be their last day there.
Goody, because I have tomorrow off!


----------



## muleman RIP

Goof off Thursday! Nothing wrong with that! Waiting for the neighbor to come wrap the baleage we rolled up yesterday then I may do the same thing.


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> Goof off Thursday! Nothing wrong with that! Waiting for the neighbor to come wrap the baleage we rolled up yesterday then I may do the same thing.



Nothing much on the plans here today other than being basically lazy until 2ish, paying some bills and making a fab dinner of chicken florentine lasagna and garlic bread sticks, oh and taking poochie wooch for a visit to "puppy time in the park" this evening.
*

*


----------



## muleman RIP

I want to come for supper. You can walk the dog while i clean up the leftovers. I will even wash the pans and dishes!


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> I want to come for supper. You can walk the dog while i clean up the leftovers. I will even wash the pans and dishes!


The leftovers will be my dinner for work this weekend, so sorry.
You can still come and do my dishes and clean up the kitchen tho!
Be here around 8.. mmk?


----------



## muleman RIP

Damn! I was ready to jump in the car and hammer straight through to be there. But no food is a deal killer!


----------



## muleman RIP

Where has that tosser Galvi been? He must be plotting a new rant on Rusty?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

He's been in and out so I have seen. Here long enough to post a lame joke, then run out again


----------



## Galvatron

wankers.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> wankers.


 
Now that's not a very nice thing to say. I believe you need a time out. Nose in the corner, now. You can come back out and play in 10 minutes.


----------



## thcri RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Now that's not a very nice thing to say. I believe you need a time out. Nose in the corner, now. You can come back out and play in 10 minutes.



Looks like he took his nose and went home.  You scared him off Rusty.  Shame on you.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## SShepherd

Galvatron said:


> wankers.


poofter


----------



## Galvatron

can i come out and play again....can't tell the time


----------



## Galvatron

SShepherd said:


> poofter



lemon squeezer


----------



## pirate_girl

Time to get ready for work.
Holy crapola!!
A whole week of beautiful sunshine is in the forecast.
Yay!
Be good y'all..


----------



## Galvatron

At the age of 39  do you think i could re-train for a career as a trapeze artist.


----------



## SShepherd

Galvatron said:


> lemon squeezer


 shit, i gotta look that up...

Geezer? chronic masterbater?


----------



## Galvatron

SShepherd said:


> shit, i gotta look that up...
> 
> Geezer? chronic masterbater?



none of the above....it was just the first thing that come to mind....i may use that more often to confuse folk


----------



## muleman RIP

Back to playing around with fruit again? You sick bloke!!!


----------



## SShepherd




----------



## muleman RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Time to get ready for work.
> Holy crapola!!
> A whole week of beautiful sunshine is in the forecast.
> Yay!
> Be good y'all..


It will take a few of those days to dry things up around here. Got my Amish buddy's chain saw back from the repair shop this morning so they can come cut my wood. We are gathering things that the frost will hurt and want to cover the peas before tonight. Sure is nice and really warming up outside. We are going to have 2 chilly nights and then warm days with temps in the 70's.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> lemon squeezer


 
turd tickler...


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> turd tickler...



numbnut


----------



## Galvatron

I am so dissapointed today. I entered an erection competition and only made the semi finals


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Anyone remember what this thread was started about?


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Anyone remember what this thread was started about?



something about not giving a fuck.....or was it duck breeding


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> something about not giving a fuck.....or was it duck breeding


 
Are you sure? I was thinking it had something to do with bananas...


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Are you sure? I was thinking it had something to do with bananas...


That fruity stuff is spreading to you now. At least it keeps you away from the animals!


----------



## muleman RIP

Some days everybody gives me the shits!


----------



## pirate_girl

I am going to get fitted for a hearing aid next week for my left ear, and I am not at all f'ing happy about it.


----------



## muleman RIP

Still waiting for a call back from Strong Memorial about my sister being a possible donor. The 2-3 hours is now over 10. Called in a script renewal and the doctor fucked that up and I need a new one. In Pa. I would be legal and able to get 2 more refills. Not in NY. I need hearing aids also but some days that is the only peace and quiet I have. Sure don't need another doc or medical device in my life right now.


----------



## pirate_girl

About the hearing aid-

One of the little slims.
I've had hearing loss since my bad car crash back in '94.
After years of attending rock concerts, races.. shooting without ear protection and the annual ear infections.. well, it's taken it's toll.


----------



## muleman RIP

Throw in 18 years of high speed milling spindles screaming so loud we wore ear plugs and muffs. Then 6 years of a loud old detroit in the truck as well as lots of dozers and backhoes and it ain't no wonder mine is shot.


----------



## muleman RIP

Two mornings of hard frosts are wiping out a lot of the early buds on trees and things. It is ALMOST as bad as having a bunch of women running my healthcare! Need some mellow time before I go to the lady doc who don't know how to write a script so they can refill it.


----------



## Doc

BALL-SACK!!!!!!!


----------



## muleman RIP

Doc said:


> BALL-SACK!!!!!!!


That is slang for Rusty!!


----------



## muleman RIP

Got home and had a message to come see the doc lady at strong JUNE 18th. WTF?? That sure don't answer my simple question about testing my sister as a donor. Went to get a new script and it was still fucked up. I had to tell the doc lady what to put on it to get a 90 day script! Took it to the pharmacy that called me yesterday to say it could not be refilled and they only had 6 pills on hand. Will get the other 84 next Monday. FUCKING idiots are surrounding me some days.


----------



## pirate_girl

People in line in their cars at the ice cream place here in town.
OH MY GOD.
Lined up down the block to the traffic light.
They sit there and wait for up to 20-30 minutes, or longer.
With their cars running...
I parked behind the old phone company and walked, yeah imagine that.. WALKED across the street and ordered my hot dog and dole whip at the window.
Served in 5 minutes...


----------



## muleman RIP

And you shared the hot dog and whip with the dog didn't you!


----------



## muleman RIP

*If you ask a question you don't want an answer to, Expect an answer you don't want to hear. *


----------



## muleman RIP

When sending your wife down the road with a gas can, it is impolite to ask her to bring back beer too.


----------



## Doc

muleman said:


> When sending your wife down the road with a gas can, it is impolite to ask her to bring back beer too.


So you set your priorities.  You ask her to get the beer first, then you have something to drink while she's getting the gas.


----------



## muleman RIP

Damn weather is like a yo-yo. Was warmer this morning than tomorrow's high is going to be. Planting peas and onions no matter what today.


----------



## muleman RIP

Guess we will do a replant of the stuff that the frost got AGAIN. At this rate I will be out of seeds soon. Hell it even nipped the sunflowers that are about 10 inches tall. Sure has not hurt the weeds any.


----------



## tiredretired

Planted a bunch of Begonias today.  I bet I'll be covering them a half dozen times before we get the last frost.


----------



## luvs

fukin  once in a while. drunk, too.


----------



## Kane

pirate_girl said:


> People in line in their cars at the ice cream place here in town.
> OH MY GOD.
> Lined up down the block to the traffic light.
> They sit there and wait for up to 20-30 minutes, or longer.
> With their cars running...
> I parked behind the old phone company and walked, yeah imagine that.. WALKED across the street and ordered my hot dog and dole whip at the window.
> Served in 5 minutes...



WTF is dole whip?


----------



## luvs

kane- it's frosty, icy stuff kinda like fro-yo. delicious. orange/vanilla, etc. swirled,  yum. my 1st pull-over, getting a cone. oops.


----------



## pirate_girl

Kane said:


> WTF is dole whip?


Delicious pineapple flavoured goodness.. in a waffle cone.
Very light and refreshing!


----------

